# Lost and Found advice



## kola2002 (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is a little cut and paste that I thought would fit well in this section:

Pigeons Lost & Found

Not really sure how to take care of the pigeon you found?

PEOPLE THAT FIND PIGEONS NEED TO KNOW ! 
(1) A small bowl ( coffee cup size ) of water will suffice. 
(2) The Pigeon will eat any type of bird seed or corn. 
(3) A (temporary) 2'sqaure wire cage will work fine. 
(4) Don't be afraid to handle the found pigeon. 
(5) The Worst you can do is ruffle feathers. 
(6) By the way, Pigeons don't bite. 

Not Really sure how to read the band on the pigeon you found?


HOW TO READ A BAND 
The letters on the band will tell you the origin of the bird.

( EXAMPLE BAND BELOW)
Say... the band number reads, IF-1234-CAF-99 

The ( IF ) means it originated from the International Federation Org. 
The ( 1234 ) is a unique serial number for identifying that bird. 
The ( CAF ) is the Club identification Code within the Org. 
The ( 99 ) is simply the year the pigeon was born. 

If there is No band, it is a wild pigeon and no club member owns it. 
If you find an injured unbanded pigeon, contact your Humane Society. 

The banded pigeons could have originated from several organizations. 
Below are some pigeon organization contacts that hopefully will help you.


OGOC = OLD GERMAN OWL CLUB - www.ogoc.org
John Verburg 360.438.6184


IF = INTERNATIONAL FEDERATION ORG. - www.ifpigeon.com 
James Dalessio 732.255.3041

AU = AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION ORGANIZATION - www.pigeon.org
Betty or Karen 405.848.5801 Email: [email protected] 

NPA = NATIONAL PIGEON ASSOCIATION - www.npausa.com 
James & Pat Avery 405.386.6884 Email: [email protected]

CU or CRPU = CANADIAN PIGEON UNION - http://www.execulink.com/~crpu 

IPB = INDEPENDENT PIGEON BREEDERS - [email protected] 
Foys Pigeon Supply (877) 355-7727. 

NBRC = NATIONAL BIRMINGHAM CLUB - [email protected] 
Gene Giegoldt 818-340-2282

Not Really sure how to take care of the pigeon you found ?
What to do if you find a lost pigeon. 

Water

Most lost birds are hungry and thirsty. Water is necessary before all else. Since pigeons drink by

suction, any water container should be at least 1 in. (2.5 cm) deep. An open container, i.e., a

dish, an old margarine container tub, etc., is best. While a thirsty bird may drink immediately, it

also may not. A bird which has gone without water for a while is sometimes a bit less than itself.

It may be so exhausted, it doesn't even realize that water is in front of it, especially if the water

container you use is different from what it is familiar with. A trick I've often used is to trickle a

few drops of water from on high into the container to make a splashing sound. When they hear

that, most birds will invariably head to drink. If a bird looks really exhausted, Gatorade or other

proprietary sports drink may be added to the water. A teaspoon or two per cup (250 ml) of

water will help replenish electrolytes.

Food

Pigeons are grain eaters. While park pigeons will eat bread, most domestic birds have been

raised on a multi-grain mixture and have never seen a slice of it. In fact, they would likely ignore it

as possible food. Instead of bread, you might try feeding them something else from around the

house. Popcorn (maize), rice, split peas, barley, buckwheat (kasha), canary seed, etc., are all

good first options to feed a lost bird with. THESE GRAINS SHOULD NOT BE COOKED

OR POPPED BUT FED RAW. Water should also be provided since pigeons normally drink

immediately after eating. 

What Should I Keep It In?

Any container that a dog or cat can't get into will be fine. An old bird cage will hold the pigeon

for a day or so with no problem, as will a cardboard box - a screen on top of such a box is

better than simply closing the flaps since there will then be enough light for the bird to see to eat

and drink.

Finding the bird's owner.

If the bird has a band on its leg, the owner can sometimes be traced through one of the national

pigeon organizations. However, this is often not even necessary. After twenty-four to forty-eight

hours rest with food and water, most homing pigeons are more than capable of finding their way

home on their own. Simply release the bird in an area free of wires or other obstacles and it will

usually head home immediately. NEVER try to attach a note to the owner by rubber banding it to

the bird's leg. This merely cuts off the leg's blood circulation and often leads to gangrene and

amputation of the limb. If you do want to attach a small note, tie it carefully to the middle two tail

feathers.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Kola,

Thank you for the great post, with lots of good information. The only thing I might have reservations about is the local Humane Society. An injured pigeon, may just be killed in a "Humane Way".  

I am trusting that some posts may be along shortly to give some other ideals. If people who find a pigeon, are reading this, they might consider posting it here, so they can be directed to a local rehabber.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Kola, thank you for all the usefull info, it's really great.

I have to agree with Warren on the HS. 
We have a directory on the forum with local rehabbers and vets. 

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Very Nice!*

Greetings to you Kola.Thank you for the informative posting.I made a copy of it and placed it in my pigeon resource folder.It will help especially new folks that have discovered the wonderful world of pigeons! I third the motion on the search for a rehabber as well though.I still award you an "A" for your contribution!


----------



## kola2002 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry Guys: 
I should have read this a little better myself but as I said I do not lay claim to the information. I do agree with you all on not taking a bird to the local SPCA. Its a sad day when pigeon lovers can not trust an organization sworn against cruelty to animals not to simply kill a bird. Please feel free to edit that line to something of your likeing.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Please , "sorry" should not be stated. The information you submitted was great in a condensed and understanding manner for all who are new at helping our wonderful creatures.Unfortunately many animal facilities are run on a limited budget and have limits with all their homeless animals of all kind.Someone I once knew who worked in that field told me that dogs and cats were allowed extra days to be adopted, but others were put to sleep sooner.It is not a matter to them being cruel or uncaring, but to keep overpopulation and again, the ugly buget monster in control. Again, thank you for the nice contribution.


----------

